# Programmbeschreibung wie geht ich vor?



## Annette (27 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muss für meine Techniker doku ein Programm beschreiben!
Meinem Betreuer hat nicht gefallen, daß ich die Programmbeschreibung in ganzen Sätzen geschrieben habe. Er will das lieber als Auflistung  z.b:  
1. Der Drehtisch födert den Aussenring auf das Transportband 1 
2. Transportband 1 födert ......
3. .,...... und so weiter

Gibt es da irgendein Standard oder ne vorlage wie ich dies am besten umsetze?

Grüße 
Annette


----------



## Boxy (28 November 2008)

Schaue einmal nach DIN EN 60848

DIN EN 60848 "GRAFCET" Spezifikationssprache für Funktionsplane der Ablaufsteuerung.
Wobei ich mit dem Teil auf Krigesfuss stehe *ROFL*

Oder du könntest mittels Flußdiagramm das Programm dokumentieren ...


----------



## Cerberus (28 November 2008)

Also ich würde dir Flussdiagramme oder Programm-Ablauf-Pläne ans Herz legen. Die sind einfach zu verstehen, stellen den zeitlichen Ablauf klar dar und du brauchst auch nur Stichpunkte.


----------



## Dotzi (29 November 2008)

Zum Thema Pogramm-Ablauf-Plan kann ich als Freeware die Software PapDesigner empfehlen.
http://www.gso-koeln.de/papdesigner/Hauptseite.html


----------



## Annette (30 November 2008)

Danke an alle!

werde mich mal dran versuchen

Grüße

Annette


----------

